# Slash-Probleme durch File



## Riki20 (13. Sep 2006)

Hi,
ich hoffe, ich werd langsam nicht nervig, aber mit Applets kenn ich mich einfach noch nicht aus und steh bei einigen Sachen einfach total aufm Schlauch...

In meinem Code hab ich folgende Zeilen:

```
String adresse = "https://blabla.de/~name/Puzzle/bestenliste.txt";
System.out.println(adresse);
File datei = new File(adresse);
FileReader fr = new FileReader(datei);
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader (fr);
```

Und als Ausgabe bekomme ich:

```
https://turing.fh-landshut.de/~fhartl/Puzzle/bestenliste.txt
error java.io.FileNotFoundException: https:\turing.fh-landshut.de\~fhartl\Puzzle\bestenliste.txt (Die Syntax für den Dateinamen, Verzeichnisnamen oder die Datenträgerbezeichnung ist falsch)
```

Der String wird also korrekt abgespeichert. Wieso werden die "/" im String durch das File umgewandelt?? Und wieso "stiehlt" es mir nach dem http: einen "/"??

Habs mit replace() versucht, hat aber auch nicht funktioniert.

Wenn ich die absolute Url zu einem Verzeichnis auf meinem PC erstelle, funktioniert es (kein // notwendig und Win. is es wohl egal, ob / oder \ )....


Kann mir jemand helfen??
LG Riki


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Sep 2006)

Du kannst eine Datei auf dem Server nicht mit der Klasse File öffnen.

Schau dir mal das package _java.net_ an.


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Sep 2006)

Oder, um genauer zu werden: Erstell dir ein URL-Objekt aus dem String und mach dann openStream().


----------

